# Easter public holidays



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just a reminder if you are planning shopping trips:

The Thursday and Friday before Easter are public holidays in Spain. The Monday after is a normal working day.

Some local shops are closed or only open in the mornings during the whole of Semana Santa.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Just a reminder if you are planning shopping trips:
> 
> The Thursday and Friday before Easter are public holidays in Spain. The Monday after is a normal working day.
> 
> Some local shops are closed or only open in the mornings during the whole of Semana Santa.


Guess what Alcalaina - as we always say, Spain's a big place, and it depends!!!
Monday is a holiday in Vizkaya and Catalonia - and possibly in other places too...

Whether shops close or not is another matter - usually dictated by the great God El Corte Ingles. If it opens, then other shops nearby will too.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Guess what Alcalaina - as we always say, Spain's a big place, and it depends!!!
> Monday is a holiday in Vizkaya and Catalonia - and possibly in other places too...
> 
> Whether shops close or not is another matter - usually dictated by the great God El Corte Ingles. If it opens, then other shops nearby will too.


Thanks PW - I keep forgetting Andalucia has its own rules!

Here´s the Corte Inglés info. In Andalucia they are closed Thursday and Friday. The dates shown on the website are festivals when they are _open_ - took me a while to work it out!
Centros Comerciales El Corte Inglés


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Thanks PW - I keep forgetting Andalucia has its own rules!
> 
> Here´s the Corte Inglés info. In Andalucia they are closed Thursday and Friday. The dates shown on the website are festivals when they are _open_ - took me a while to work it out!
> Centros Comerciales El Corte Inglés


I usually go by Mercadona

¿Dónde estamos?

our local one will be open Thursday all day, but closes at lunchtime on Friday - open as normal on Saturday


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Don't you just love the KKK parading through the town.


----------

